# ESL in Hong Kong



## natesk8

Hi there!

Been thinking about esl jobs and where to do them and I noticed Hong Kong. I think it would be a great place to go to and the money seems high but is there a catch? Obviously living in the area is expensive so I wonder how does this balance out on the standard of living and ability to save..

Any testomonies or recommended recruitment agencies?

Any info would be great.


----------



## JWilliamson

You can save but it all depends on how much you can bring in each month. Rent will be the biggest challenge. A flat say 300 to 500 sq ft will run you between 8,000 to 25,0000 depending on location and how old and bare the building is.


----------



## natesk8

Ah, interesting. Does anyone know any good recruiters there for esl?


----------



## oam

natesk8 said:


> Ah, interesting. Does anyone know any good recruiters there for esl?


I've actually been considering teaching English in HK myself. But I find myself with the same problem as you: Housing. What I think might be a way of doing it is to live in Shenzhen (where the rent is cheaper) and commute to HK via the subway. You would have to show your passport and change currencies (HK has its own money) but you would earn a good HK salary while paying a meager Shenzhen rent. Just something to consider.


----------



## JWilliamson

*China*



oam said:


> I've actually been considering teaching English in HK myself. But I find myself with the same problem as you: Housing. What I think might be a way of doing it is to live in Shenzhen (where the rent is cheaper) and commute to HK via the subway. You would have to show your passport and change currencies (HK has its own money) but you would earn a good HK salary while paying a meager Shenzhen rent. Just something to consider.


You suggesting to live in China with all its restrictions and then commute way down to HK? Most likely he/she will have to commute to different locations to teach and do over time then travel over 1.5 hours back to China?


----------



## toojoon

Are you a university qualified, Primary or Secondary teacher? If so there are more options in Hong Kong for you.


----------



## oam

JWilliamson said:


> You suggesting to live in China with all its restrictions and then commute way down to HK? Most likely he/she will have to commute to different locations to teach and do over time then travel over 1.5 hours back to China?


It would be difficult, but possible. Is it not?


----------



## JWilliamson

Possible yes it can be.


----------



## bunanson

What is the best way to get cellular connection in HK? or China? I am expecting to be in HK in October and China in November and I am doing my homework now. Or, can you give some link that most hk geeks frequents?

TIA,

bun


----------



## JWilliamson

Relax you will know when ur here and its the one cheap thing in Hong Kong.


----------



## bunanson

Really? Thanks.

I think the long term contract one is reasonable. But I am looking for short term, like 2 - 3 wks, I would like to know my choice... TIA,

bun


----------

